# rhom and geryi pics



## Guest (May 19, 2003)




----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow hareball Those are some nice fish!!!!!! How big are they


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Damn bob....thats amazing!


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

Nice Pics! Beautiful tanks and fish!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

thanks guys.
the rhom is 12" and the geryi are between 7"-9"

both tanks look like ass right now. the rhom is moving soon. i'm getting together all the things to do a planted 180g with halide lighting. so I havent touched the glass in a few weeks.
the geryi have a few nests blown in the substrate so i'm not putting my hands in there.

i'm excited about the 180 project!! 
it will include:
14' 25w heater cable
150 pounds of quartz
3 buckets of flourite
2 ocean clear canister filters model #340
50 gallon sump
CO2 injector
2 pendant halides 175w 15k

the tank will be open top with a layer of water lettuce and water sprite across the top. various potted plants as well as bamboo and other aquatic flowers that will bloom above water. :smile:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> i'm excited about the 180 project!!
> it will include:
> 14' 25w heater cable
> 150 pounds of quartz
> ...


dam im jelous and al those plants.cant wait to see pics


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Very, very nice.









Do you have halides on the rhom right now? Kinda looks like it.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice Ps!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Do you have halides on the rhom right now? Kinda looks like it.


 not yet. I can't wait to see the rhom under the shimmer


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice rhom and geryis..did you grow that algae in the geryi tank?it looks like hair alage?good luck with your plant tank..


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

thePACK said:


> very nice rhom and geryis..did you grow that algae in the geryi tank?it looks like hair alage?good luck with your plant tank..


 thanks :smile: 
I noticed a small area of hair algae one day, then more and more!! I just trim it back once a week.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hareball said:


> I noticed a small area of hair algae one day, then more and more!! I just trim it back once a week.


 nice







..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds like your gonna have another sweet tank. Definately post pics when completed. I love plantted tanks.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, very nice fish 'n' pics









Looks like your experiment with rhom tank mates worked out pretty well!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Awesome Rhom and Geryi.

Did anything ever come of the weird behaviour of the Geryi's??


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

nice rhom!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

awesome fish and tanks. your new set-up that you are doing in the 180 sounds amazing. I can't wait to see it.

Joe


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Those are sweet fish. I like the Rhom in particular


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

damn those are very nice fish and very nice pictures


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Awsome pixs.. especially the Rhom!!! I see a POTM contestant!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

thanks everybody











> Did anything ever come of the weird behaviour of the Geryi's??


2 sitting over nests, but have calmed down alot.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

hareball said:


> thanks everybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Try putting a bottle of redwine in there along with some candles and mood music.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I love them geryis


----------

